# Stove Racks



## booft (Dec 26, 2007)

I am on the hunt for a stove rack, I got a stove second hand from a friend who needed some quick cash at a time. I dont cook too offten, but it seems anytime I want to bake something, I keep forgetting it needs a new rack. Any suggestions?


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 26, 2007)

Check out the local recycling or what we all called...the town dump..before you purchase anything.There is always an area for appliances. Bring your measurements with you. A steel rack cleaned up with some steel wool....like new and free. .


----------



## auntshe (Mar 20, 2008)

If you still have not got a rack for your oven take the model number and call a local parts dealer or you can get your Appliance parts here.

The model number should be on the frame of the range where the drawer closes.


----------

